
Show HN: RowStack – Streamline your team task management - mgberlin
http://rowstack.com
======
justinlaing
Hey folks, founder of RowStack here. We'd love your feedback on our product.
We've been working hard on it for a couple months. It's got a few rough edges
but we think it's usable and have been using it ourselves. Would you use this
for your team? Why? Why not? Thanks!

~~~
showerst
Looks cool!

Having a list of integrations somewhere on the marketing site would be huge.

Any plans to integrate with github and/or gitlab issues?

~~~
justinlaing
Would you be interested in actually using it and being one of our beta
testers? What we need most right now is a small group of people to get
feedback from so we can improve the product. We'd be shaping the product from
your suggestions and pain points. Thanks!

------
alvinang
I really like how it feels like excel - super intuitive and easy to use. Best
part is moving that from a spreadsheet to a "stack" view is super easy - very
convenient for my todo list and creating a sales/project pipeline as well.
Kudos to the team!

~~~
justinlaing
Contact us at support@rowstack.com. We'd love to have you as a beta tester and
incorporate your feedback into the product over the coming weeks. We are
working hard on it.

